# Paphiopedilum javanicum album



## Hakone (Nov 16, 2011)

from friend ( Jakarta )


----------



## toddybear (Nov 16, 2011)

Crisp and clean...a winner!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2011)

I bet its tiny too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 16, 2011)

nice`


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 16, 2011)

I really like the dorsal. Very nice.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2011)

toddybear said:


> Crisp and clean...a winner!



Very much so...I strongly agree!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Paul (Nov 17, 2011)

very good!! I hope mine will be that nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi Hakone, this image is lost. Can you repost it? I know it was back in 2011.... just hoping you still have the pic.
Thanks


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 30, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hi Hakone, this image is lost. Can you repost it? I know it was back in 2011.... just hoping you still have the pic.
> Thanks


I love that you are as relentless as I am about the plants you crave. I grow a west-Javanese “chocolate mahogany” form. Well, supposedly; the “well established growth” I ebayed two years ago was all leaves and one root. It’s been touch and go but KelpMax and Orchiata seems to have brought about an invigoration in there. Hoping for more growths instead of flowers off the bat but today noticed what might be a spike. I know you won’t care as it’s neither a leuchochilum nor an album but I’m glad for the excuse to mention a species I’m working on!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi BrucherT, I am always happy that there is a response to my posts. I am tickled to hear a bud is coming on your 'west Javanese chocolate well-established growth'! You must keep us updated on it!

Yes my relentlessly have shown that no one seems to have the javanicum album in US, Germany or Taiwan. So I am waiting on Japan to get back to me. I hope Hakone can connect me to this pic and owner.


----------



## tenman (Dec 1, 2019)

There's no pic, just a red X


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 2, 2019)

the thread is 8yrs old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 3, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hi BrucherT, I am always happy that there is a response to my posts. I am tickled to hear a bud is coming on your 'west Javanese chocolate well-established growth'! You must keep us updated on it!
> 
> I will keep you updated! I’m kind of addicted to this forum. I learn so much here and it’s fun as hell.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes 8 years.... but that doesn't mean I cannot ask to see the pic that is gone from whichever server was holding it LOL


----------



## Hien (Dec 5, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes 8 years.... but that doesn't mean I cannot ask to see the pic that is gone from whichever server was holding it LOL


orchids limited still has them available
https://www.orchidweb.com/orchids/paphiopedilum/species/paph-javanicum-fernbrook-x-spring-green
but I like their sold out appletonianum album a lot more
https://www.orchidweb.com/orchids/paphiopedilum/species/paph-appletonianum-album


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 5, 2019)

Hien said:


> orchids limited still has them available
> https://www.orchidweb.com/orchids/paphiopedilum/species/paph-javanicum-fernbrook-x-spring-green
> but I like their sold out appletonianum album a lot more
> https://www.orchidweb.com/orchids/paphiopedilum/species/paph-appletonianum-album


Aw unfortunately what Orchids Limited has are half-album potential parents that won’t yield albums until crossed with one another.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2019)

BrucherT, you are right. I had conversed with Jerry and these seedling offered are part of the 2 step breeding to increase size and vigor of the album line in the F2 generation. I hope to see these albums one day from their nursery. 

Some good news! I have found five javanicum album seedling in Japan, which I will pick up at the February show! I'm so excited!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 6, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> BrucherT, you are right. I had conversed with Jerry and these seedling offered are part of the 2 step breeding to increase size and vigor of the album line in the F2 generation. I hope to see these albums one day from their nursery.
> 
> Some good news! I have found five javanicum album seedling in Japan, which I will pick up at the February show! I'm so excited!


That is awesome news...what is “the February show?”


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 6, 2019)

The Tokyo Dome show!!!!! This is where I can get all the rare plants!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2019)

I found this javanicum album on a Japanese website. Stunning! I want it lol! The shape so regal and the green like matcha.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 8, 2019)

Without the typical end of petal twists and color, looks more like a really nice albinistic form of wardii.


----------

